# 60 LED Solar Motion Light



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Just recently I've installed two 60 LED Solar Motion Lights (see below):


















And I think that $38.97 is a bargain price.
You can read my review for this product here: https://sites.google.com/site/modernsolarlights/

Boris Romanov


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks for the info,


----------

